# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ο Ελληνικός Τραγουδιστής (Ψηφιακό αρχείο ΣΚΑΙ)

## abscanary

Ο Μάριος Βασιλόπουλος παρουσιάζει τον Ελληνικό Τραγουδιστή στην εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα σειρά για τα κατοικίδια ζώα "Παρά Τρίχα". Έψαξα στο ψηφιακό αρχείο του ΣΚΑΙ και βρήκα πλήρη κατάλογο όλων των επεισοδίων. Νομίζω ότι είναι τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρον για όλους τους φίλους των καναρινιών φωνής και φυσικά παραπέμπω στο συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο:

Παρά Τρίχα

----------


## CyberPanos

Υπεροχη εκπομπη..το ΣΚΑΙ ειδικα ειναι πιο κοντα στον ζωολογικο τομεα απο τι νομιζω κια μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι...συνεχιζετε μεχρι τωρα η συγκεκριμενη εκπομπη ..? και αν ναι τι ωρα..?

----------


## abscanary

> Τώρα το καλοκαίρι το Παρά Τρίχα προβάλλεται σε επανάληψη κάθε Σάββατο στις 9.55 το πρωί. Ραντεβού με νέα επεισόδια από το Σεπτέμβρη!


απόσπασμα από το http://paratrixa.skai.gr/

Τα μέχρι τώρα επεισόδια βρίσκονται πάντως όλα στο ψηφιακό αρχείο του ΣΚΑΙ Παναγιώτη

----------


## demis

η αγαπημενη μου εκπομπη.. μπορειτε να πατησετε στο ιντερνετ παρατριχα.gr και τα χει πιο αναλυτικα τα βιντεο δηλαδη εχει ο,τι σκηνη θες χωρις να ψαχνεις ενα ενα τα επεισοδια, μπορεις επισεις να δεις και αποσπασματα η να επικοινονισεις μαζι τους και να δεις διασκεδαστικα βιντεο.

----------


## vag21

αν και σαν ιδεα μου αρεσε να εχουμε και εμεις το δικο μας καναρινι,μου φαινεται οτι αυτη η ιδεα εχει μεινει στασιμη.εδω και κανα χρονο που παρακολουθω το θεμα εκτος απο ενα βιντεο που κυκλοφορει στο yutube δεν εχουμε κατι αλλο.και το σαιτ greeksinger.gr πρεπει να εχει κλεισει.ο πρωτος που ξεκινησε αυτη την προσπαθεια νομιζω οτι ηταν ο βασιλης σελεκος.ξερει κανεις κανενα νεο?η καποιο νεο βιντεο?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Αυτό που βλέπω στην τηλεόραση ειλικρινά με εκνευρίζει με κάνει να σκέπτομαι πως είμαι ένας βλάκαs και δεν γνωρίζω αυτά που λένε, μου θυμίζει τους Mαροκανους  είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια ψέματα που έχουν και αυτή, έχουν πάρη πολλά μετάλλια στο εξωτερικό από τον τραγουδιστή που έχουν, μονο που δεν είναι εύκολο να σου δείξουν τα μετάλλια δεν θυμούνται που τα έχουν Βάλη,

----------


## vag21

εχεις δικιο κυριε τακη στην εκπομπη μιλανε για τον ελληνα τραγουδιστη αλλα μας δειχνουν mallinua και timbrado να κελαιδανε.ουτε ενα βιντεο απο το συγκεκριμενο πουλι.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Με αυτά τα ψέματα που ακούμε να διαδίδουν τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια αποδεικνύουν ακόμα μια φορα ότι η δημοσιογράφοι δεν κάνουν σωστά την εργασία τους, αποδεικνύουν ότι βλέπουνε τους τηλεθεατές τους σαν να είναι ηλίθιοι, δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός σήμερα και σε πολλά αλλα θέματα τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια το έχουν απόδειξη που είναι χειρότερα, και μάλιστα έχουν πουλημένοι την ψυχή τους στον διάολο για να περνούν τα λεφτά.

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω βλεπω τιμπραντο και μαλινουα χα χα χα  εκτος κι αν εννοουν τα πειραν απο ελληνα εκτροφεα  εγω παντος σαν ελληνικο καναρινι θα ελεγα οτι ειναι  τα κιτρινοπρασινα τα ντοπια η κοινα ,γιατι ελληνικο καναρινι  στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει  ,εκτος κι αν πουμε οτι ειναι ολλα τα.......... ιθαγενη

----------


## vag21

αυτο που θελαν να κανουνε ηταν μια διασταυρωση timbrado69%xharz31% ο ***** και timbrado69%x31%mallinua ο *******. σε αυτα τα πουλια θα τους περναγαν φωνες απο αγριοπουλια.κατι αντιστοιχο με το αμερικανικο καναρινι που μου φαινετε οτι ειναι timbrado με bolder.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν αυτο το πραγμα μπορει να περασει γονιδιακα αλλα για να σταθεροποιηθει κατι τετοιο  και να θεωρειται δεδομενο γονιδιακα ,η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα πρεπει τα μικρα που γεννιουνται να εχουν χωρις δασκαλο εμφυτο ενα μερος εστω αυτου του ρεπερτοριου .δεν ξερω αν κατι τετοιο μπορει να γινει σε διαστημα εντος δεκαετιας ή πολυ περισσοτερο .οποιαδηποτε ομως προσπαθεια για κατι νεο ειναι σεβαστη και αξιζει ανεξαρτητως τελικου αποτελεσματος .δεν θεωρω ομως οτι σε λιγοτερο απο 10-15 χρονια εστω μερος του ρεπερτοριου μπορει να περασει .ισως στα discodinue timbrado γιατι εχουν καποια κοινα στοιχεια με ιθαγενη .δνε ξερω ...

----------


## diriras

δηλαδη ενα discodinue μπορει να μαθει να κελαηδαει σαν ιθαγενη η τα γονιδια του θα υπερισχυσουν?

----------


## PAIANAS

Βαγγέλη φίλε μου ..αν ξαναναφέρεις εδώ μέσα το όνομα του Βασιλόπουλου η όποιον άλλο δω και του κάνει παρόμοια διαφήμιση, εγώ θα του κόψω την καλημέρα ...Έχω πει πολλές φορές ρε παιδιά ..να κοιτάτε πάντα πίσω από την κουρτίνα, πίσω από τη βιτρίνα, πίσω από τη ρεκλάμα ..κι αν δεν μπορείτε η δεν αισθάνεστε ''έτοιμοι'' ρωτήστε ...την τρέλλα μου μέσα !

----------


## vag21

> εχεις δικιο κυριε τακη στην εκπομπη μιλανε για τον ελληνα τραγουδιστη αλλα μας δειχνουν mallinua και timbrado να κελαιδανε.ουτε ενα βιντεο απο το συγκεκριμενο πουλι.



που εκανα ρε νικολα διαφημηση?

----------


## PAIANAS

Όσο αναφέρεται κάποιο όνομα (που δυστυχώς προβάλλεται από τα κανάλια γιατί αυτοί δεν ξέρουν τι είναι ο καθένας ) είναι έμμεση διαφήμιση ..Δεν την έκανες εσύ , οι άλλοι του έκαναν ..Ας πάνε όμως να ψωνίσουν από τον κάθε προβεβλημένο (!!!) ..αλλά μετά μην κλαίνε τα λεφτά τους (ειδικά αγοράζοντας ιθαγενή ''εκτροφής'' )

----------


## jk21

στην πορεια των χρονων εμφανιζονται εκτροφεις με πραγματικες και μη διακρισεις ,σε υπαρκτους και ανυπαρκτους διαγωνισμους ,προβεβλήμενοι ή μη απο διαδικτυο και τηλεοραση .ολοι κρινονται για το αν εχουν κατι πετυχει ή οχι ,και οποιος το αποδεχεται χωρις ερευνα εχει ο ιδιος τις ευθυνες του .τα ονοματα που ειχαν αναφερθει ,αναφερθηκαν σαν ατομα που κανανε μια προσπαθεια για κατι .αν το εκμεταλλευθηκανε με καποιο τροπο ή οχι δεν ενδιαφερει το παρον φορουμ και καθε παραπερα αναφορα περα απο την εκτροφικη προσπαθεια τους ειναι εκτος κανονων.

συμφωνω με τον Νικο οτι δεν πρεπει να δεχομαστε οτιδηποτε χωρις να το ψαχνουμε .διαφωνω με το ριξιμο ευθυνης στον Βαγγελη που απλα εκανε καποια αναφορα αλλα μετα απο μια ακομη ηττα της κοινης μας αγαπης χθες βραδυ (Νικο κρατα γερα ... ) δεν εκπλησσομαι να θελει καπου να ξεσπασει  ...

----------


## yannis37

> δηλαδη ενα discodinue μπορει να μαθει να κελαηδαει σαν ιθαγενη η τα γονιδια του θα υπερισχυσουν?


δεν υπάρχει καναρίνι discontinuo........υπάρχει timbrado.

----------


## PAIANAS

> στην πορεια των χρονων εμφανιζονται εκτροφεις με πραγματικες και μη διακρισεις ,σε υπαρκτους και ανυπαρκτους διαγωνισμους ,προβεβλήμενοι ή μη απο διαδικτυο και τηλεοραση .ολοι κρινονται για το αν εχουν κατι πετυχει ή οχι ,και οποιος το αποδεχεται χωρις ερευνα εχει ο ιδιος τις ευθυνες του .τα ονοματα που ειχαν αναφερθει ,αναφερθηκαν σαν ατομα που κανανε μια προσπαθεια για κατι .αν το εκμεταλλευθηκανε με καποιο τροπο ή οχι δεν ενδιαφερει το παρον φορουμ και καθε παραπερα αναφορα περα απο την εκτροφικη προσπαθεια τους ειναι εκτος κανονων.
> 
> συμφωνω με τον Νικο οτι δεν πρεπει να δεχομαστε οτιδηποτε χωρις να το ψαχνουμε .διαφωνω με το ριξιμο ευθυνης στον Βαγγελη που απλα εκανε καποια αναφορα αλλα μετα απο μια ακομη ηττα της κοινης μας αγαπης χθες βραδυ (Νικο κρατα γερα ... ) δεν εκπλησσομαι να θελει καπου να ξεσπασει  ...


Δεν τα ρίχνω στο Βαγγέλη ..πυροσβέστη .. το Βαγγέλη τον θεωρώ φίλο μου και του μιλάω άνετα, όπως μιλάω και σε σένα .
Εκνευρίζομαι όμως γιατί στην Ελλάδα, αν ξέρεις να πλασσάρεσαι ότι δηλώσεις είσαι .. 
*Καλό θα ήταν να σβηστούν τα ονόματα, γιατί σε κάποιους ανεβαίνει η πίεση ..

----------


## romel

Έχει πολλά δικια ο Παιανιας!!

----------

